
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote Okay Steve Morin, Currently CTO for 50+
person startup/company. Looking for new engineering leadership role. I've
worked a Yahoo, AT&T and started companies before, so have a nice variety of
experience with platforms at scale, dealing with mature organizations and
growing small teams to mature ones. I have also opened up international
offices for companies for growth and expansion. I have a deep specialty in
BigData and Data Systems engineering as I started an ran a large consultancy
in the US that specialized in that for large companies. Would consider
fulltime in addition to consulting roles.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
betacar
SEEKING WORK | Santiago, Chile or Remote

Full stack software engineer with +10 years of experience on Ruby and
JavaScript, working with startups and large companies in fast-paced
environments. Mostly comfortable with Node and front-end environments. Product
planning and development.

Familiar with Express, Ruby on Rails, Feathers JS, Koa, Meteor, Python, Grape,
HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, Web Sockets, Mongo DB, MySQL,
Redis, API development, REST, HIPAA, Postgre SQL, and many others.

Email: [http://scr.im/1jdu](http://scr.im/1jdu)

GitHub: [https://github.com/betacar](https://github.com/betacar)

Resumè:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/betacar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/betacar)

------
GBSureMan
SEEKING FREELANCER | React Front End | Atlanta, GA | Remote

GoBlock USA is looking for a creative and entrepreneurial web designer and
React JS developer for contract. You will work with our lead developer and the
technology team to design and develop the front end of blockchain enabled
games.

This is a great opportunity for someone to work with experienced blockchain
developers and learn the new blockchain technologies. Back end concepts are
already in code, and we need a creative and aspiring person to improve our
front-end user experience.

This is a contract position and remote work, so there is plenty of flexibility
with this team.

Most important, you should be creative, driven, and flexible. We are a small
startup, and who knows what we will get into! Of course, you also need
experience and skill in React JS design and development. HTML, JavaScript,
Git, Web3, AWS, user accounts, mail integration, desktop and mobile
applications are all the type of skills and experiences that are good. If you
have experience in blockchain tech like Truffle, Drizzle, Ethereum, then all
the better – but not required. We want to partner with someone that will bring
creative, simple, and elegant front-end designs, and be able to implement
those designs.

We are in Atlanta, so that would be nice if you were too – but not required.
And, fluent English - read, write, speak - is a requirement.

To apply, send an email to ron@goblock.co with resume and a link to some of
your work.

Thanks!

~~~
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK | Lahore, Punjab or Remote Full stack software engineer with 4
years + experience in python,node,angular,mongo and other different
technologies.

Email: abdurleo91@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/AbdurRehman91](https://github.com/AbdurRehman91)

Fiverr:[https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91](https://www.fiverr.com/abdurrehman91)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

Hi there! I'm a polyglot web programmer with a specialty in scientific data
visualization. I have 6 years of industry experience writing code for
dashboards, games, and apps. As a freelancer, I've worked with clients on data
dashboards and APIs, bringing products to market as well as just making proof-
of-concepts.

Previous projects I've shipped include a visualization for drug discovery, IoT
sensor dashboard, ecological map, and a serious game. I have dual degrees in
CS and studio art, spent several years at the University of Washington working
on an NSF-funded serious game in microbiology, and cut my teeth writing
simulations of complex systems for UMich and Sandia Labs.

My latest projects have used D3.js a lot, and for quick visualizations and
analysis I'll use Python, pandas, and Jupyter. I'm friendly, communicative,
can iterate quickly, and am happy to advocate for what I think would be best
for a project. I have a decent amount of availability in September and
October, after which I would be able to spend about 10 hours / week on
consulting. Happy to expand on previous projects and chat about yours, send me
a message!

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: D3, Express, Node, React, Electron

* Python stack(s): Jupyter, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, basemap

Also used: C# / .NET framework, Java, React Native

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
glub
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Role: Senior Backend Engineer / Architect with more than 6 years of
experience.

Architect and backend engineer of 10+ successful, large scale projects. Built
distributed systems consisting of data crawling, pipelining, aggregation,
deduplication etc. Author and maintainer of open-source library that
integrates Django with Google Cloud Tasks for push-type queues.

In-depth knowledge of Django and all of related things. DRF, auth, query/ORM
optimization, ES integration, GeoDjango, multi-db, advanced knowledge of
Postgres and knowledge of clean Django integration of all of its features that
are absent (PostGIS, materialized views, partial indexes, CTEs, PL/pgSQL,
inheritance, JSONB, etc.) and more things I can't recall right now.

Integrated and built ES indices with automatic Django <-> ES updates using
distributed queues with large amounts of data.

Advanced knowledge of Scrapy. Built dozens of distributed crawlers and
subsequent data pipelines with various difficulty levels of target
crawlability / data cleanliness.

10+ years of experience with *nix systems.

Stack: Python, Django, DRF, Elasticsearch (ELK stack in general - Kibana, APM,
Logstash), Scrapy, Postgres, PostGIS, Celery, Spacy, Google Cloud Platform,
Docker, Kubernetes, AWS.

Bonus trait: +30 agility points as I'm using a tiling window manager.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/9Gx7BP](https://goo.gl/9Gx7BP)

Email / Phone: In the resume.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Full stack engineer with over 6 years experience delivering software.
Experienced working for startups and larger corporations in fast-paced
environments. Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing
software specifications and implementing the software specified on time.
Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql
database reporting, email marketing, machine learning and conversion funnel
optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask, keras, tensorflow, ml-engine), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native
languages (java, objective-c), Go, SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers
(Amazon Web Services, Firebase, Ansible, docker, kubernetes and Terraform).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
beauty and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Deep Learning and Blockchain technologies. Experienced in
solidity.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia & New York. Local only. We are a development
shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies
create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and
services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
        - Ruby & Rails
        - Elixir & Phoenix
        - Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
        - Python
        - React, Angular
        - React Native
        - .NET
        - iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python. At the low level I can write custom C Postgres extensions, use
SIMD CPU instructions, or implement hot spots in Rust. At the high level I can
design and wireframe features and show their business value. You don't want me
to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
mjsarfatti
SEEKING FREELANCER | Frontend-with-some-backend | Brussels, Belgium | REMOTE

I'm looking for a frontend developer to build a React PWA, with enough
knowledge to build a PHP/October CMS (Laravel) backend as well. Healthcare
sector, so you will be doing something for a good cause!

Job to be carried out between October 1st and Novembre 30th.

Must have: \- 1-2 years of professional experience with React \- 1-2 years of
professional experience with a PHP CMS \- Feeling comfortable building a PWA
with backend from A to Z \- Proactive attitude \- Attention to details (for
real, not the fake claim everybody puts in their cover letters) The workload I
estimate is 20-40 hours per week for 6-8 weeks (it will depend on your
experience with the tools/tech).

Will pay central european rates.

To apply send an email to manuele@mjsarfatti.com with THE FOLLOWING:

\- Subject: Job Application \- Link to your portfolio \- Link to ONE relevant
project (it doesn't have to check all the boxes, it should be somehow relevant
though) \- A paragraph about the project explaining ONE difficulty/challenge
you encountered and how you solved it, or anything cool about the project that
you enjoyed particularly \- (optional) your CV

Any other type of email or application will be ignored!

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, scripting, backend development, automated testing,
web crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Pakistan

What I did

============

Mostly web development in Java, CFM, PHP. Alsom worked on .NET based Desktop
and web apps.

What I am doing

===============

For the last few years, I am mainly involved in writing code in Python. It is
mostly command line tools to automate processes or scraping data. Besides
that, I use for making web apps in Flask and occasionally in Django.

I also maintain a blog where I share what I learn or do. I have written posts
on Kafka ([https://goo.gl/nYUbdd](https://goo.gl/nYUbdd)),
ElasticSearch([https://goo.gl/PtfFHE](https://goo.gl/PtfFHE)) or Crypto
Tokens([https://goo.gl/rMVUWm](https://goo.gl/rMVUWm)) among many I wrote
here([http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me))

What I want to do

=================

I am willing to pursue further in Data related field, starting off from Data
Engineering and then ML algos etc. I am learning Visualization, Analysis etc
and share stuff on my blog.

I am technology agonistic, an avid learner and always excited to do something
new and challenging.

You may contact me for gigs, (short|long) projects or even writing blog posts!
(already write for a couple of magazines).

Learn more about me by visiting
[http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks and have a nice day!

------
dmitryfedotkin
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Flask, Tornado,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy,
Grab, BeautifulSoup, Fabric, Vagrant, Docker

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018.pdf?dl=0)

Rate: $50/hr

Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/python](https://www.upwork.com/fl/python)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitryfedotkin/)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

Hi there, I am Python developer with 7 years of experience and most of that
time I used Django and DRF (since Django 1.3). I developed all kinds of
projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I worked
on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead and have some management
skills. I developed an app which is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know
how to deliver best quality product.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the required
changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent solo example project (website auditor Chrome extension, rated 4.9/5
with ~15K active users): [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
max10541
SEEKING WORK | Antakya-Turkey | Remote only

About me: I'm a professional data scientist and a private tutor/trainer. I
have an extensive experience in building recommendations systems, search
engines, and NLP solutions. I have some experience in building distributed
systems, microservices, REST APIs, etc... but I mostly want focus on data
science related stuff. I have a very extensive (6+ years) experience in
training and mentoring, especially in math, programming, and data science
(machine learning included of course).

I accept all kinds of jobs (full time, part time, contract, etc..).

I'm also open to volunteer my time and experience to non-profits and any
company that is doing a real good to someone on this planet (sorry, other
planets!).

Drop me an email if you want to discuss anything :)

    
    
      Technologies:         Data Science, Machine Learning, Python, Java, Wolfram Mathematica, SQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Apache Solr, Git, Linux
      Résumé/CV:            https://goo.gl/Sdfc1e
      Email:                alothman.qusai@gmail.com

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and interface developer from Iceland with good solutions for
your problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - We'll work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes
to get a clear overview of our goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details. Everything has to be
consistent with your brand image.

Front-end development - Implementing a design is hard. I got the skills to
work with your developers, or on my own, to make the end results great.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

 __Let 's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is __

Related links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
davidscolgan
SEEKING WORK | Remote: yes | www.lessboring.com

 _On-Call Maintenance and Development of your Small but Critical Web App_

Hey owner of a very small online business: In trying to hire a part time web
developer, have you been frustrated by:

* Flaky unresponsive freelancers distracted by their full time job? Your business gets put at risk from expensive downtime, but when you call nobody answers!

* A revolving door of freelancers who do a little work and then leave when something "better" comes along? Onboarding costs add up and technical knowledge is lost!

\---

 _We are Less Boring Solutions: We manage your part time webapp gig with full
time care._

I'm David Colgan, and together with my partner Jesse Denardo, we have over 15
years of professional development experience building webapps.

But we made the conscious decision to only work with small businesses on small
projects, because you deserve just as much care and professionalism as the big
guys.

 _We only take less than full time jobs so you get our full attention._ No
waiting until evenings or weekends to hear from us. And since there's two of
us, there's rarely a time someone won't be available to fix your app.

Services we offer:

1\. _Custom Development_ \- From scratch, or taking over when your previous
dev ran away, we're available for 10 to 20 hours a week to build your webapp.

2\. _On-call Ongoing Maintenance_ \- Your mostly finished app is in good hands
as we keep it up to date and are on-call to fix it if it breaks, along with
occasionally adding a new feature or two.

If you need reliable webapp care, contact me personally at
david@lessboring.com and I'll get back to you right away.

------
cameronmaske
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote (Prefered) or Bristol, UK / Amsterdam, NL.

Skills:

\- Python (Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask, Celery)

\- Typescript/Javascript (Angular, Redux, React, Electron)

\- Datastores (Postgres, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka)

\- DevOps (AWS, Docker, CoreOS)

Email: c@meronmaske.com

Github: [https://github.com/cameronmaske](https://github.com/cameronmaske)

Personal site: [https://www.cameronmaske.com](https://www.cameronmaske.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-
maske-21354b20/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-maske-21354b20/)

\-----

Hi, I'm an experienced (7 years) full-stack developer experienced working in a
startup environment.

I've helped build systems that store and serve billions of data points, run
millions of jobs daily and process thousands of messages a second. I've worked
in startups from the earliest stages of a first hire to the later stages with
millions in annual recurring revenue and profitable.

If you'd like to work together or have any questions, email me!

------
just_testing
SEEKING WORK - Remote, São Paulo, Brazil.

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist and Activist. 10+ years of
experience. Worked in civic projects used by thousands of people. Also give
classes and maked interactive data exhibitions. Prefer to work with civic-
oriented software.

Recent work includes:

\- Made the biggest transit fine map in Brazil for a bicycle activist NGO \-
Was the data scientist for a Transparency International Report \- An exhibit
for Mozilla Festival tracking people connected to a Wifi and showing them how
they are tracked.

Keywords: Python, Pandas, Django, NLP, Databases [SQL/NoSQL], JavaScript, Open
Data, OpenStreetMap, Statistical Models, Data Engineering

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/) Email:
tiagofassoni@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/)

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Url Shortener: https://NullUrl.xyz
    
      - Online store: https://xibalba.xyz

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help companies improve their operations, products, and
services.

Organizations use libraries I've developed for ETL, stream processing, and
data analysis.

Specialties: APIs, process automation, screen scraping, data analysis /
visualization, and SPA development.

Rate: $4.5k / wk (~35hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
abiraja
SEEKING WORK | Product Manager / Full Stack Developer | NYC or Remote

10+ years building web/mobile apps. Just launched a fantasy football app for a
client last week: [https://baltopools.com/](https://baltopools.com/) Went from
idea to deployment in 2.5 months.

CS at Stanford. Founded PeerCDN, acquired by Yahoo. Re-built the 4th largest
video player in the world at Yahoo. Past clients include Expo, Datavisor,
Towerview Health, MagicPoser, etc.

Technologies: React Native, React, next.js node.js, Django, etc.

Pricing: $180 hourly, flat rates: Landing Page: $5000, other apps: negotiable.
I pass on subcontractor hourly rates at cost.

Email: abi | at | lightwavecollective.com Website:
[http://lightwavecollective.com](http://lightwavecollective.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abimanyuraja)

------
digitalheads
SEEKING WORK - Rails/Full stack, server admin, REMOTE

Location: Warsaw, Poland

Ruby on Rails engineer with ~13 years of experience. I can build an
application as well as provide further site/server maintenance services
(performance monitoring, real time errors monitoring, security
monitoring/hardening etc).

Some examples of applications that I've worked on recently:

1\. CMS for Jaguar and Landrover websites (global), technologies used: Ruby on
Rails, Vue/Javascript, MySQL, custom servers infrastructure

2\. shedul.com - booking platform for beauty and spa industry. Technologies
used: Ruby on Rails, Jquery, Bootstrap, Sidekiq, Redis, Postgresql, Heroku

3\. agricircle.com - Social network, shopping, field and equipment management
platform for farmers. Technologies used: Ruby on Rails, Javascript (Backbone),
Postgresql, Heroku

4\. rcarts.com - Art school (with CMS and payments integration) Technologies
used: Ruby on Rails, Javascript (JQuery), MySQL, Authorize.net payments. I've
also configured the server for this application.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
mikehadlow
SEEKING WORK | .NET / C# developer | Remote: yes |
[http://mikehadlow.com](http://mikehadlow.com)

Location Brighton, UK

Remote work: yes.

GitHUb: [https://github.com/mikehadlow](https://github.com/mikehadlow)

Blog: [http://mikehadlow.blogspot.com/](http://mikehadlow.blogspot.com/)

Email: mike@suteki.co.uk

Twitter: @mikehadlow

Hi I'm Mike Hadlow. Experienced .NET/C# developer. See my website:
[http://mikehadlow.com](http://mikehadlow.com) for details.

My most recent client was 7digital.

7digital is Europe's leading B2B digital media platform provider. I helped
7digital build large parts of the Juke.com platform back-end, including
authentication, payment systems and partner integrations (such as the SONOS
music player). Juke is a streaming music platform built for Media Saturn to
serve the German market.

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available October 2018 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

\- Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design

\- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving

\- Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation

\- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort

\- Data processing and extraction

\- 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 9 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials)

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
prophetjohn
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY (NYC) or remote | Part-time only

I'm a full-stack software engineer with over 7 years of experience. I've spent
most of my time building software with Ruby on Rails, but also have extensive
experience with JavaScript and the React ecosystem.

I've also spent my fair share of time orchestrating docker containers with
Kubernetes and creating design systems with CSS modules and SASS.

I can help scope out requirements and deliver an MVP for your product, or
quickly bang out an already well-defined project. Either approach will result
in a high quality product and clean, well-tested and maintainable code that
can easily be built upon.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-
clark-0b7a6436/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-clark-0b7a6436/) Email:
atxjclark@gmail.com

------
traveler2018
SEEKING WORK | Latin America | Remote only

Remember when the web was actually good?

When websites didn't download megabytes of crap and contacted 100s of domains
trying to track you? When progressive enhancement was cool and walled gardens
were not? When programmers actually solved problems instead of copy/pasting
code from web search results?

Then maybe we'll get along

I'm not a professional software developer, I have an unrelated major and a
career on an unrelated field. But I'm currently volunteering in South America
and would like to make some beer money on the side by putting my programming
skills to good use as it's something I enjoy and can do remotely. Due to my
other obligations I'm only available part-time.

I'm the kind of guy who:

* Spends more time in the command line more than with GUIs

* Uses native applications instead of web apps

* Sticks to the tried and true instead of chasing the latest fad

* Would rather run his own servers than rely on third parties

* Prefers to use a library instead of a framework

* Likes correctness, but likes pragmatism even more

* Bends every of the above rules when it doesn't make sense

* Has been programming on and off for two decades

* Has been building websites since the late 90s

* Has dabbled in every layer shy of actual kernel development

* Has done plenty of CRUD, but not only

* Has developed with popular and unpopular stacks

* Would pick up whatever your stack is to get things done

I don't expect to be a perfect fit for most organizations, but if I sound like
someone you'd like to work with, send me an email. I'm open to all kind of
offers, from the mundane to the exotic.

hnjobssept2018@nurfuerspam.de

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, Ansible.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the infrastructure and big data parts of
an end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Clojure development. Data migration, transformation, and
processing. Prototype development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
lucfranken
SEEKING WORK, Product Owner, CTO, Co-founder

Location: Tilburg, Netherlands (NL) Remote: OK

What I do: I recruit, coach and manage teams of developers to build apps.
Based on >13 years of experience I understand what it takes to get very
quickly from idea to prototype to app in the app stores.

I am a mixed 50% business - 50% software person.

Some things I recently built:

● Inspection app with very complex legal regulations for iOS & Android
including extensive automated testing

● Energy management platform on iOS for huge logistical centers including IoT
connections to the building management systems

● Startup in healthcare sold to a hospital

What do I look for:

A new exciting challenge where the product we build is really usefull for the
people using it!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tentoday/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tentoday/)

Contact: lucfranken@tentoday.com

------
dgsiegel
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote | Travel possible Digital Strategy
Consultant with more than a decade experience and a host of happy customers.
Looking for visionary entrepreneurs to help develop holistic digital
strategies that combine old-school sales techniques with high-octane delivery
methods.

Specialities: Digital Strategy, Digital Marketing & Automation, Modern Web
Development, Holistic User Experience (UX), Information Architecture

Business & Architecture Skills: Positioning, Communication & Business
Strategy, Online Marketing Automation

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, React, AngularJS, jQuery), Python, PHP, C,
CSS (CSS3, SASS, Less, postcss), Drupal, Wordpress

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dgsiegel.net](https://www.dgsiegel.net)

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto
consultant. Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
agabrielChicago
SEEKING WORK | Scalable Machine/Deep Learning Solutions | Chicago or Remote
(All work done offsite)

Intelligence Authentic L.L.C. provides end to end, scalable, and analytically
rigorous machine learning solutions to the clients we serve. Engagements have
included legal contract analysis via NLP , Deep Learning at scale for
financial trading, terabyte scale data aggregation and ETL for business
insights, and numerous research engagements in the field.

Contact us today regarding your data science endeavors.

Email: andrew | at | intelauthentic.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
gabriel-b9a861145/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-gabriel-b9a861145/)
Website: intelauthentic.com

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCER | USA East Coast | Remote

Looking for remote iOS, Android, Ruby, React Native, Angular Developers for a
1 year + contract.

I posted details in the "Who's Hiring" thread, but applicable here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903465)

UpTrending is a technologist-centric digital agency, originally founded in
Silicon Valley to service the marketing and technology needs of venture-backed
B2B software startups. Our clients include SAAS products, big data, AI and
data security companies. We are experts in the marketing of B2B technology
businesses, with our core service offering of strategy, website design,
development and marketing integrations.

We have a longstanding software-focused non-profit client with need to build
up their team. Looking for experienced devs interested in a 1 year+ 40/hr week
contract with the possibility of renewal, for this client only to help augment
their existing in-house team that is dozens strong. This team is very
experienced and passionate about the community service mission that this
software supports and is excited to work with smart, versatile people.

Looking for:

* iOS Developer (Swift, Objective-C, React Native a plus)

* Android Developer (React Native a plus)

* Ruby Developer (web frontend and API)

* Angular / React / Full-Stack Web Developer

Team will be all-remote, but you MUST be on USA Eastern time or within an hour
time difference to be available for standup. USA and Canada OK.

Details here:
[https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01cqw?source=HN](https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01cqw?source=HN)

Or reach out to me at ron+hn@uptrending.com . Please if you email me, make
sure to put "HN" \+ who you are in your subject, with a description of who you
are and a resume & profile.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products. I'm presently building a product based
on ARKit 2.

I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
jonathanbull
SEEKING WORK -

[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE / REMOTE

EmailOctopus is making email marketing more accessible for small businesses
and individuals. Set up by two brothers in London in 2014, we’re a small and
proudly bootstrapped team with big ambitions. So far, we’ve attracted 20,000
customers who have trusted us to send 3.5 billion emails. Over the next few
years, we’re looking to improve our platform, expand our feature set and
significantly grow our customer base.

We're looking for full stack freelance developers with experience in AWS.
Knowledge of PHP useful, but not essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE | Polyglot engineer

I focus on backend development and applying solid software engineering skills
to development and solving problems. I worked with startups and big co. I
already have experience working remotely for more than one year in total
successfully for multinationals and startups as well. You can check my
recommendations on Linkedin. Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/) Technologies: Javascript
stack most recently. Used many

------
Reith
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Mid-level back-end developer

Programming: Erlang, Python, JavaScript, C, Java, Kotlin, C++, Bash and PHP

DevOps: Docker, Mesos, LXC, Rancher, DC/OS, Ansible, Juju, *stat tools

DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Redis, Elasticsearh and Cassandra

Relocation: Maybe, after a month or so remote

Timezone: GMT+4.5 | available to work any time of day

CV: [https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf](https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/reith](https://github.com/reith)

Hourly rate: >$15 | Preferably payments in cryptocurrencies

I'm a software developer with 5 years of professional experience. I worked as
UI developer, network developer, back-end developer, data engineer and
development lead.

------
kpaldingwall
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam / London or Remote

I'm Karl a Software developer specialising in full-stack web and mobile
applications. I have defined and executed the technical roadmap for multiple
startups. This involved designing and implementing infrastructure, backend and
frontend architecture and building several engineering teams from scratch
including hiring, training and selection of appropriate working practices.

Resume: [https://spaldingwall.com](https://spaldingwall.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlspaldingwall](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlspaldingwall)

------
fivefourgroup2
SEEKING FREELANCER | Los Angeles, CA | Senior Fullstack | ONSITE WITH REMOTE

The Menlo House (
[https://www.themenlohouse.com/](https://www.themenlohouse.com/) ) is a
leading online men's subscription clothing company.

We have some ambitious projects that we need to take on over the next 6 - 12
months. We need a senior level fullstack engineer to work with our head of
engineering to get these projects done. We would need you at the office in
Beverly Hills 2 - 3 days per week.

Low ego, good problem solving skills, and good communication skills will be
necessary.

Must haves: PHP, MySQL, Linux, AWS, JS

Nice to have: React, Vue, Python, Typescript

Please email careers@fivefourgroup.com .

------
kjvperspective
SEEKING WORK – remote, Boston, or Denver We are a data scientist and a UI-
focused engineer available to work together or separately on your data
analysis, data visualization, map, or machine learning solution.

Portfolio: [https://visualperspective.io/](https://visualperspective.io/)

Contact Us: contact@visualperspective.io

Github:
[https://github.com/VisualPerspective](https://github.com/VisualPerspective)

Years of production experience with: Machine Learning, Neural networks, React,
D3, Vue, WebGL, SVG, Webpack, PostGIS, Leaflet, Google Maps, Photoshop, Figma,
QGIS, Amazon AWS, Google Cloud.

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, Canada | Local or Remote

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS,
working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP & Javascript, some Network/Firewall
Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite/console app. I can
work solo or in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily
using C# (.net core) for backend work on linux VMs and Azure appservice. Front
end work is mostly jquery/bootstrap with some Vue/React experimenting of late.
Reporting via PowerBI.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
ericsteen1
SEEKING WORK - Remote U.S. based senior engineer with management experience
and devops, functional programming. Looking to pick up some work (up to 40
hours a week). I'm available to build new projects and help maintain existing
projects.

Tools:

    
    
        Docker, Terraform, Git, Crypto-economics, Smart Contracts, Incentive Engineering, Token Design

Languages: Elixir, Phoenix, React, Ruby, Rails, Elm, Python

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericsteen1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericsteen1)
Email: ericsteen1@gmail.com

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - REMOTE

Location: Bucharest, Romania (UTC +2)

I can help you build an MVP or improve/maintain your existing app.

    
    
      * 10 years experience working with web technologies
      * 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails
      * Passionate about building products
      * Focus on business goals
      * Fluent in English
    

For the past 4 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails developer at an
agency. During this time I have developed internal tools, custom ERP solutions
and a fin-tech product that offers financing to students in the UK and
Germany.

E-mail: alex@alexmarinescu.com

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bloomington, IN

Remote: yes

Full Stack Development - Android - Haskell

[https://whiteboarddynamics.co](https://whiteboarddynamics.co)

I'm Joe Cieslik and I lead a small team that helps startups succeed. We build
full stack web and mobile applications primarily using functional programming.
Our track record of successful Android apps and Haskell backends is sure to
inspire confidence. Additionally our team members have expertise in Vue,
React, Go, Python, Kubernetes, AWS, Serverless, and C++. Reach out for a free
consultation and codebase analysis: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

I generally specialize in NLP, text classification, parsing, relevancy
algorithms, recommendations engines, etc. I enjoy working more on hard
problems than the usual CRUD apps :)

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
grizzles
SEEKING FREELANCER / Potential Co-Founder.

Amazon recently shut off shipments to Australia because of a new Australian
law that requires them to collect GST. So I'm releasing an app that lets
Aussies shop at Amazon.

Required Skills:

    
    
      - Must be located in the US, and have a PRIME account. 
      - You must be willing to re-ship product and do physical work like lifting boxes.
    

Desired Skills:

    
    
      - Analytics 
      - React
      - Devops
      - Or tell me how else you can add value.
    

PS Yes I'm aware others are doing this. Not a concern.

email to: eric -at- gregarious dot com dot au

------
evan22w
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote or NYC | 25+ hours/week | Python, Data Science,
AWS

Seer Aerospace is an aviation-focused data analytics startup. We're looking
for a developer to help us out with a 2-3 month project to build a data
delivery pipeline for a customer.

More details can be found here:
[http://data.seeraerospace.com/data_engineer_2018.pdf](http://data.seeraerospace.com/data_engineer_2018.pdf)

Please shoot me an email at evan[at]seeraerospace[dot]com if this sounds
interesting -- individuals only please, no agencies

------
avi02
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Japan, India

Language I can speak : English, Hindi, Conversational Japanese

Remote: yes

Skills :

AI -> forecasting, NLP, RecSys, Similarity matching, Image recognition,
Chatbots, AI training

Engineering -> Build and deploy AI/non-AI projects into production, Build
customer-facing API, Search sub-functions like DidYouMean, Spell Checker etc.

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/avinash-
mishra-a0846360/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/avinash-mishra-a0846360/)

Email: avinash.mishra.2388@gamil.com

Availability : More than 30 Hours a week. Rate: $35/hr

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
svenlen
SEEKING WORK – UI/UX/Digital Product Design

Summary: Interested in balancing user needs with business needs. Able to start
from an initial concept, define the UX based on research and then provide an
end-to-end product design.

Portfolio: [http://umber.dribbble.com](http://umber.dribbble.com) Site:
[http://umber.me](http://umber.me) Email: sven [at] umber.me

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack and development of complex Javascript-
based widgets.

Also, I have self-educational background in social sciences, biology, and
arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
dasmoth
SEEKING WORK | Full-stack Developer and Data Wrangler

Location: Southern UK.

Remote: Yes.

Portfolio / Contact: [https://tad.me.uk/](https://tad.me.uk/)

I build data-intensive applications with a particular focus on visual front-
ends. Bioinformatics and Genomics are where I have the greatest domain
expertise, but a lot of the ideas are much more general. Technologies of
choice include Javascript, React and Clojure.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer with experience in devops and functional
programming. Looking to pick up some part time work (up to 10 hours a week).
I'm available to help maintain existing projects or add features to new
projects.

Tools:

    
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker, Git
    

Languages:

    
    
        Elixir, Clojure, Go, Python (Flask / Django), Javascript
    
    

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

------
sharksandwich
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based north of Seattle Experienced CTO of small
startups and senior contributor at larger companies. Academic background in
AI, and practical experience in web technologies.

Tech: Clojure, Rust, Go

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuarthinson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stuarthinson/)

stuarthinson<at>gmail.com

------
iamskog
SEEKING WORK

iOS Design and Development

I help startups and entrepreneurs launch profitable iOS apps.

[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)

Location: Dallas, TX, USA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Technologies: iOS, iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple TV, Xcode, Objective-C,
Swift, php, MySQL, html, css, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://iamskog.com/resume/](https://iamskog.com/resume/)

Email: erik@iamskog.com

------
bhavsarfagun
Looking for full-time work

I am a Senior QA Guy, having more than 13 yrs of experience as a QA person,
testing both Web and Mobile apps, with domain knowledge of Ecommerce, Edu
teach and Healthcare.

Experience: Manual and Automated testing, Selenium Webdriver, AWS, MySQL, API
test automation, Jmeter, Ruby, Cucumber, Development of test framework

Location: Bengaluru, Karnataka, India (GMT + 05:30)

~~~
jhemmige
Hi! Saw you posting on hnhiring.me Would you be interested in a QA Automation
full time position. Remote job mostly with travels to Thailand for team meet
ups ? If yes, send your resume to careers@dekeo.com.

Thanks!

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
sdegutis
SEEKING WORK

Remote work: yes

Portfolio: sdegutis.com

Email: sbdegutis@gmail.com

Due to circumstances, you can hire me for $35/hour while getting value that's
worth 5x that much.

Skills: React, Clojure, Node.js, TypeScript, vanilla JavaScript, Electron,
Objective-C, C, Lua, AWS, DigitalOcean, Linux, Git, JSON, Datomic, Compojure,
HTML5, CSS, Less, Sass, MongoDB, (some) SQL and Postgres

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK – remote or Philadelphia

We specialize in rapid MVPs (days, not weeks) and will do a first pass with no
money down, only buy it if you want it. [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

React.js, ClojureScript, Clojure, Datomic

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

loc: Los Angeles, CA

Remote OK

Technologies include Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Linux, Clojure, some C,
JavaScript, Ruby, servers, and etc.

My main thing is fixing up and extending problem code bases. I have quite a
bit of experience in this area.

[https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Web & mobile dev, full stack, hatless. I build sites, web apps, mobile apps,
desktop apps and perhaps stuff in-between if anything such things exist.

Things: PHP, React, React Native, Electron, Titanium, Laravel, Codeigniter,
JS, HTML, CSS... the usual.

Contact: email in profile

Based: UK

------
TomK32
SEEKING WORK | Austria | REMOTE preferred

Ruby on Rails dev for 10+ years

lots of mongodb, some nodejs, server and frontend (mostly bootstrap and
stimulusjs).

Thomas R. Koll, [https://tomk32.github.io](https://tomk32.github.io)

------
cmorgan8506
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Canada MST)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, PHP, CSS, HTML, Postgres, MySQL, Django,
Flask, React, Redux, Angular, AWS

Email: colin.morgan[at]fullbit.ca

Over nine years experience as a professional developer.

Get in touch if you'd like to discuss further.

------
cosmie
SEEKING WORK | Nashville, TN or Remote

I specialize in supporting the technical and operational needs of business
teams. Those tasks that tend to stretch beyond the existing team skills but
aren't well supported by your tech team. I've worked on business and tech
teams, and have created several departments from scratch - effectively working
as the end business user on greenfield initiatives and needing to create the
entire tech stack and processes to support my needs, before eventually
expanding to a full team.

I've worked directly under CEOs, COOs, CMOs, and CTOs and have a proven track
record of being able to take ambiguous requests and needs through from
client/business-user communication through to technical delivery, without the
need for project management and business analyst overhead.

Some recent work I've done:

\- Taken over management of Google Analytics, Google Tag Manager, and Google
Optimize for a complex multi-brand portfolio. It not only involved basic stuff
like dashboards, migrating to GA 360, transition marketing related snippets
and event tracking to Tag Manager, and leveraging the BigQuery export
functionality of GA360 to clean up some funky historical data. It also
resulted in finding an architectural flaw in an enterprise WAF that was
impacting analytics, which resulted in a feature request but no resolution
from that vendor. I resolved the issue by migrating them to Cloudflare and
leveraging the flexibility of Cloudflare Workers. All of which required
coordination with but minimal support by the client tech team, and resulted in
streamlining business results while minimizing developer interruptions. The
most impressive bit in all of this was the ability to navigate the
bureaucratic quagmire of this Fortune 100 company and, on behalf of the
marketing director that I worked for, secure the approval and support of their
internal IS department to even implement such a change.

\- Work with a client's third party service provider to integrate their data
with the client's GA data, leveraging GTM to implement all the necessary glue
code to get the right unique identifiers into both systems to support the
integration.

\- "Upskill" a UX team by providing them with the tools, data, interpretation,
and direction to make data-driven decisions. This involved testing out low-
commitment and low-cost heatmapping and conversion rate optimization tools to
get internal buy-in before transitioning to higher-commitment options.
Leveraging GTM for deployment, it had minimal impact to the tech team.

\- Working for an engineering team, I acted as an initial point of contact for
technical and SQL support questions from analysts. In addition to freeing up
their engineers time from these distracting, ad-hoc requests, I was also able
to profile and optimize existing SQL queries and improve database load (mostly
consisting of a mix of MySQL/Auora, Postgres, and Redshift databases).

\- Working for a technical solopreneur spinning their wheels on the marketing
and sales side of things, I was able to provide the perspective they needed in
the terms they knew so they could move forward. This was mainly strategy and
guidance work, providing a marketing/sales/business viewpoint to unblock them
on where to focus their efforts.

\-------

If you think you have something up my alley, please reach out to chat[1][2]. I
offer both low cost retainers as well as per project rates. While I have
availability for minor things and calls during business hours, I'm mainly
looking for work that can be performed during off hours (nights and weekends,
US timezones).

[1]
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agentry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agentry/)

[2] hn@gsdanalytics.com

